# Good Real Estate Agents in Dubai



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

The Real Estate Company I have been dealing with in Dubai for the last few years is reducing the services they offer which makes it difficult if you are not constantly living in Dubai. Can anyone recommend anyother decent established real estate companies I can use. Feedback appreciated.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Am sure BigJimbo will be along soon to assist and if his services are within your allocated areas I would highly recommend him


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello!

How can I be of service?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hello!
> 
> How can I be of service?


Hehe nice one


----------

